# "Statul Spaniol" sau "Statul spaniol"



## beenni

Bună ziua tuturor. Unul dintre numele oficiale care este dat Spaniei este "el Estado español". Este o sintagmă mai puţin cunoscută în afara graniţelor acestei ţări. Problema cu care ma confrunt este următoarea: ce fel de grafie s-ar putea aplica în limba română? 
a) Statul spaniol sau
b) Statul Spaniol;

În spaniolă grafia adjectivului este cu minusculă şi mi se pare bizar deoarece "el Reino de España" se scrie cu majuscule. Totodată, ortografia limbii romane recomandă ca numele compuse ale anumitor state să se scrie în întregime cu majuscule (ex.: Statele Unite ale Americii, etc.)

Vă mulţumesc pentru colaborare.
B


----------



## farscape

Mi-e teamă că n-am înțeles care e dilema pentru că, fără a intra în detalii de ortografie, pe mine așa m-au învățat la școală:

Statele Unite, România, Spania -> american, român, spaniol -> statul american, statul român, statul spaniol.

De asemenea, Imperiul Britanic, Imperiul Spaniol, Imperiul Roman, Țările Române, Țările de Jos, etc. 

La urma urmei, contează care este scrierea sau traducerea încetățenită/acceptată în română (vezi Lipsca, neamț, Viena... )


Toate bune,

.


----------



## beenni

Mulţumesc mult, farescape.

În virtutea celor spuse de tine, şi mai apoi verificând normele ortografice române, m-aş înclina către forma Statul Spaniol, întrucât, termenul, din perspectiva populaţiei spaniole, este încetăţenit şi des folosit, cu precădere în anumite autonomii istorice.

Dilema mea rezida în explicaţia pe care tu mi-o dai la fraza nº. 2: _statul român_, de exemplu. Cu toate acestea, eu, din perspectiva anumitor spanioli, şi nu puţini, cred ca denumirea este oarecum oficială, administrativ vorbind, (detaliile nu le voi oferi pentru că nu este acesta locul de dezbatere cel mai potrivit, considerând că subiectul conţine şi un discurs politic destul de delicat) ceea ce face ca termenul să fie ortografiat in felul următor "Estado español" sau, în catalană, "l'Estat espanyol".

Nu ştiu dacă am reuşit să lămuresc ceea ce vreau să spun; cu toate acestea, multe mulţumiri pentru ajutor.

Salutări şi pe curând,
b


----------



## farscape

Bună beenni,

Nu ştiu dacă în limba româna se poate face o  diferenţă între statul spaniol şi Statul Spaniol numai pentru că există  una în limba spaniolă. Spre exemplu, în engleză se foloseşte majuscula  pentru Romanian state, Romanian Language, Romanian citizen, etc. pentru  că astea sunt regulile limbii engleze pe când limba română nu foloseşte  majuscula nici pentru statul român şi nici pentru statul spaniol,  american, etc.

_Regatul Spaniei_, _Spania_ şi _statul/guvernul spaniol_  cred că sunt singurele forme acceptate în limba română. Cu alte cuvinte  contează în primul rând regulile limbii în care se face traducerea  (română aici) şi apoi anumite reguli specifice (diplomatice poate?).  Concret, vezi Pekin şi Beijing, Bombay şi Mumbai, etc.

Numai bine,
f


----------

